# The iPhone Corner



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Is there really no thread dedicated to this awesome tool? Okay, I'm probably still quite flashed by it, nevertheless I think it deserves it's own thread. I'm interested in your favourite apps, what little programs do you fell in love with?I have a few technical questions too. For example, if I'm connected to my wifi at home, will there be any additional costs by surfing with my iphone instead of using my pc? Are there any traps I should look out for? It kinda looks to good to be true :laughing:
Apps I got so far:
- Anybody uses *WhosHere*? seems like an awesome little app that makes it possible to relax on my bed and chat with the world. I imagine it would be awesome to talk to some PerC members this way. *FirstContact *seems to be similar, but haven't found any people with it yet.
- *Facts* has become quite an amusing app too, I like to throw random knowledge into conversations.
- *MoodAgent* is quite good at finding the songs I want to listen to at my phone. *Shazam*, the awesome song identifier, helps to find the songs that aren't on my phone yet.
- Of course I got the usual network (*facebook*, *skype*) apps and a few games (*asphalt 5 free, glyder, paper toss*) too.

oh, while I'm at it, I want to show what phone I used until last friday - just for the laughs (and the nostalgia, as this was the reason I was using it for so long):










Good ole' times!


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, this is my iPhone. 










My new skin. I have that avatar in so many places now, why not go RL with it?? :laughing:


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a bunch of apps. Out of all of them I love the one where I use a slingshot to hit the cows. I'm always playing it. Paper Toss is fun and Beer Bounce and Labyrinth. There is one on there that is just a bit too creepy for me... it's the one where I send messages in a bottle to people and they reply back. It's *shudders* just way too creepy for me and I keep it closed down. I love taking naps to Winter Sounds. Bubble Wrap, my boss at work likes playing. I gave my 8G ipod Touch to my husband when I bought the 64G so if you see any apps here about boobs or naked women, those are his. Music.... I have about 4 billion songs I think (it's a lot, I lost track) and my favs right now are the Starbucks collection and Chill/Lounge/Buddah. In December it was all Christmas songs. Podcasts - I get a bunch from Hawaii (I love Beach Walks w/Rox) and the Mike O'Meara show.

I don't think you are charged extra for wifi.





























Here's my skin, Mescalito by Mars1 @ Gelaskins:


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

_I love plaid. My BF bought me a bunch of different colors like this. :crazy:_


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I got the iPhone G right before the GS came out. Some apps I have & like are Bebot, ooTunes, SmackTalk, FunMirror, SoundHound & Pandora. I've loaded lots of freebies that I got tired of & deleted. Mostly games & dumb stuff too, like Skyfart, Star Wars FX, PocketGuitar & Motochaser. Great time killers during the slow periods at work.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

anyone get the new 3.1 update for the iPhone? Since my girlfriend got it she can't log into her bank account. It just freezes up on load and never loads the page. It could be the encryption but it use to work.


----------



## Aerorobyn (Nov 11, 2009)

My ex gave me his G because he got himself a GS the day it came out. I was planning to get an account with AT&T, but I like T-Mobile too much! Eventually my ex and I broke up, and some guy was wanting to buy a G, so I sold my exes old one to him for $215.  That was free money for me! 

Yeah. I don't have one, but technically I did at one point. I just thought it was something worth noting in here.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

I think I'm going to get a new case for mine. I've currently got a blue checkered plaid one... I have found a few others that I like now too. 

My most used apps are probably... Facebook, Dropbox (only useful if you have a dropbox account), IMDb, meWireless, Mark the Spot, Photobucket, Paper Toss (so addicting!), Shazam, Office2, SnapTell (awesome for textbooks), UrbanSpoon, GorillaCam, and those are just the main ones I use consistently. I have a lot of others, but those are definitely my top apps. :happy:

I think I'd be lost without this phone. I had the Samsung Blackjack II before this one... And I sold it to a friend for the same price I paid for it! I got the iPhone 3GS 32 GB. I love having all my music, Word/Excel documents, and calendar at my fingertips!


----------



## BehindSmile (Feb 4, 2009)

_I love that there is an Olympics app! I only like watching figure skating so it's nice to see at one click exactly the times it is on. I wish I had this the summer Olympics! I missed a few gymnastics programs._


----------



## Aqualung (Nov 21, 2009)

I found a really addicting game this week. It's called "Angry Birds". I can't stop playing it. Kinda simple & goofy but after 15 minutes of it I couldn't stop before I ran the battery down.


----------



## reyesaaronringo (Dec 27, 2009)

i'm not big on the iphone. i just got one though. my brother found it in a resaurant. god knows what kind it is. we called the owner and he said he got a new one cause it was under warrenty. i use it to text and keep music on it and thats it. 

a lot of girl friends of mine love the device though. i tell them it's their transition object (they then look up the definition on their phone lol).


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

mine went white and now it doesn't work. any idea as to why?


----------

